# RnD Racepark - Rochester NY



## Jake S (Feb 3, 2007)

Welcome to RnD Race Park. Home to the best R/C Car Racing in the Rochester, New York area.

RnD Racepark
1275 Mt. Read Blvd
Rochester, New York 14606
(585) 254-8950
[email protected] 
http://rndracepark.com/rnd_race_park.htm

Mapquest 
RnD is located on Northwest corner of the railroad tracks even though most map searches place us south of the railroad tracks that cross Mt. Read Blvd

At the present time you can get to us from Lexington Avenue. The property numbers are confusing so just drive to the top of the hill and you can't miss us.

RnD's current race schedule consists of one day and one night of Carpet Road Course (Sunday/Monday), one Night of Oval (Saturday), and one Night of the local rc club (RCCCMC; Oval - Wednesday)

Race results are posted at: rcpoints.com


----------



## Jake S (Feb 3, 2007)

There are plans for an indoor offroad and dirt oval track here in Rochester NY @ RnD Racepark!!

Lew Rhinewald - "The clay track will be INDOORS. It is the best value for the money at this time. It will be off the south end of the current CRC Ozite carpet track. It will be a combination oval/offroad (stadium) venue. This will be a year round track. My thoughts (as of right now) are that the outside dimensions will be 52 ft. by 75 ft.. That will leave room for a 4 ft. walk on one side (this will be on the west wall and include a drivers stand and scoring tower) and the north end. The opposite sides will have a 3 ft. walk on the remaining two walls. I have a sourse for the clay. It is at a construction site yet to be started. Word is the end of April will be the start date for construction. If that does't happen then I will get clay elsewhere. If all goes well I would like to build a much larger outdoor track late in the summer or for next year."


----------



## Jake S (Feb 3, 2007)

on oval nights names like Billy Kimpton, Pete D'agnolo, Brian Zigler all race up here at rnd, so you know its a killer facility. last sunday names like Anthony Anastasia, John Carey, Johnny Carey, and Jason Cramer where up to race on the road course.


----------



## James35 (Oct 27, 2006)

And don't forget Steve "The Rocket" Miller. After I attended this year's Snowbirds, I realized how much talent there is in the Rochester area. We are certainly blessed to have them.


----------



## Jake S (Feb 3, 2007)

yeah forgot about the rocket, i just grabbed some quick names off the rcpoints site


----------



## Jake S (Feb 3, 2007)

Picture of the building the indoor offroad track is going in during the next month:









Picture of the entry from the carpet track side:









Picture of one of the corners from the building:









Picture of the carpet track from the first angle:









Picture of the carpet track from another angle:


----------



## Jake S (Feb 3, 2007)

just a bump, i have no new info at this time


----------



## Jake S (Feb 3, 2007)

Due to the fact im not in rochester now (return end of aug), personally i have no new info, have been trying to talk to the owner, Lew, and see if there are any developments.


----------

